# Monster Mud opacity



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

I have not used monster mud before, so perhaps someone can help me. I am building lighted melting people (they're melting into puddles, like the Wicked Witch of the West). I want the lighting to show up as a glow (the lights are withing the clothing of the dummies). Will monster mud be too opaque to see the lights through? Is there a semi-transparent alternative? I want to stiffen the dummies as well.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Monster Mud is made from Latex Paint and Joint compound so its very opaque..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you may be able to add poly> (never tried that yet) or a light skin /yellow pigment too to the joint compound ... that would help in the see thru ness ...dark paint wont help you


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

You might consider "Sculpt or Coat". It is tough and it dries clear.

Here is a link to the maker:
http://www.sculpturalarts.com/foamcoating.htm

When you get to that page I would be sure to click on "Directions" and "FAQs" too. I have used Sculpt or Coat a lot and love the stuff. It has a million uses and yours might be one of them.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

depending on how much you soak the burlap in the MM, and how loose a weave you use, there are usually a good many tiney holes that light can show through in the finished product.

riley


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This may be a job for a thin paper mache made from paper towel and toilet paper - I did a corpse once with a pulsing red light for the heart and you could faintly see the red light. Sorry the pic's flash overrides the faint pulsing red...


----------

